# Embryo Transfer/Endometrium Thickness



## Noggin

I was wondering if anyone had any views or experience on endometrium thickness and Embryo transfer. We are going to Kiev on day 18 of the cycle and will be having transfer between day 21 and 23. The endometrium was 10mm on day 10. I am worried that the endometrium will be over 20mm (at current rate of growth) by the time we do the transfer. Does anyone know if this is correct (or does the endometrium reach a certain thickness and then stop developing) and if this is correct is this too much? Is it likely to reduce the chances of implantation.

Viv


----------



## pegeve

I'm not a doctor, but I think endometrium doesn't keep on growing at the same speed for ever. Surely it doesn't get to 20 mm. The only problem would be if you were on the patches for so long that the lining would start getting "old" , but I read that up to 5 weeks from period is ok. Hope this helps. Can't you have a scan to put your mind to rest? I had an extra one for the opposite reason, thought mine was too thin...


----------



## kinsale

hi vayre

i am on day 34 of progy,my lining was about 7.4 or something after a week, i was afraid it would double each week, but it slowed down after that. it was 9mm last week, so i hopefully you will be fine. 

Best of luck

Kinsale


----------



## crusoe

Vayre - remember to that when you start progesterone it starts to thin the lining a bit too. I am sure you have nothing to worry about.

Good Luck
love Crusoe


----------



## schmoo73

i haven't got much knowledge on progesterone, but I always thought that it thickened lining?


----------



## jules_b

Hi Vayre

I am going to Isida... when do you fly ?

My lining was 11mm on last cycle ... not sure what thickness is too thick if there is such a thing ... 

What meds have you been on till now to get thickness


----------



## Noggin

Hi Jules

We are out here in Kiev now. The lining when they scanned us here was 8.5mm and thickened to 10.5mm 2 days later for the transfer and was triple layer (ideal). The scan in the UK gave completely different results and they identified a 15mm follicle in the UK that turned out to be a 15mm cyst (non-problematic) when they scanned in Isida!

We have had the transfer now (yesterday) and have 5 top grade embies on board.

They said that all different clinics have different ways of measuring thickness, so you have to question what value there is in the UK scans. Isida like the lining to be over 8mm and triple layer.

Have you thought about joining the conceiving abroad thread? All the Isida ladies are on there.

Viv


----------



## Marina

Hiya

Linings are not as important as much as blood flow to uterus, my lining was only 7mm with a triple layer but I still got a BFP, so thought I would mention this to those who are deeply concerned about lining thickness.

Marina


----------



## Noggin

Hi Marina

Really pleased to hear it has worked for you! Well done! Dr Sobolev's main interest wasn't necessarily in thickness, but in number of layers. He wanted a triple layer endometrium for best results. I'm still here in Kiev so if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask. They've got me doing progesterone injections in the bum once a day (ouch!) as well as pessaries. I nearly jumped off the bed this morning, and Jon thinks we had a blunt needle! They say it is a better way of introducing progesterone into the body, and if pregnant, I have to continue with the injections upto week 12!!! 

I had 5 embies transferred, and I had to sign a form to say I was taking responsibility for the decision but other than that there were no problems with it. They wanted to transfer 3 or 4, but I have just reached the point where I want to give it the best shot possible.

With 5 embies apparantly there is about a 70% chance of a single, 40-50 of twins and 30-40 of triplets, but in the last year and a half they have only had one instance of triplets from all the cases where five were transferred, so I thought I would go for it.

Bye for now
Viv


----------



## schmoo73

viv - wow 5 embies, good luck with the 2ww hope you don't go too insane     - sending you lots of positive thoughts and babydust     .

Schmoo x


----------



## Marina

WOW VIV

5 what would you do if 5 implant  I know a girl who went to isida though she had 5 frozen ones put back this was last summer and she ended up with a singleton, but twins would be nice though eh? all the best of luck to you heres praying for a BFP for you    and YES I agree about the triple layer I still have my last scan piccie showing the 3 lines which was a first for me 

Love

Marina


----------



## schmoo73

when I went to the clinic in london to have scan's he never mentioned triple lines just how thick it was, do I need to ask that question for the next tx I have?


----------



## Marina

Hi Schmoo

Yes you can ask if if you have a triple layer lining, they never actually told me I had one but I always get a photo of my lining scans and I could see it was 3 layers thick, not everyone can get a triple layer on each cycle though so im told, but depends on the drug protocol of the individual clinics I was only taking progynova.

Good Luck with your next cycle

Love

marina


----------

